# Are underglow lights illegal in Ireland?



## Petrolhead84 (23 Mar 2010)

I can't find a straight answer on this.

I want to know (before I order one) whether it is legal or illegal to have a LED underglow lighting kit installed on your car?

Does anyone know?


----------



## RonanC (23 Mar 2010)

"Some" Undercar Neons or LED's are not illegal. There is a law that says that blue lighting cannot be visable on anything other than an emergancy vehicle

got the following from another site



> All undercar neons are illegal on your car unless the colours are
> - White to the front
> - Amber to the sides
> - Red to the back
> ...


----------



## Petrolhead84 (23 Mar 2010)

Thanks Ronan.

So I can't get blue ones? That sucks!


----------



## mathepac (23 Mar 2010)

RonanC said:


> "Some" Undercar Neons or LED's are not illegal. There is a law that says that blue lighting cannot be visable on anything other than an emergancy vehicle
> 
> got the following from another site


What country is that quotation from? - sounds like it's from the capital of Chavland.


----------



## mathepac (23 Mar 2010)

Petrolhead84 said:


> ...
> Does anyone know?


Look in the Rules of the Road booklet from the RSA under "lights" in the index. Its lists mandatory and "optional" lights; anything not listed is probably illegal and will render the car uninsurable if declared.


----------



## RonanC (23 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> What country is that quotation from? - sounds like it's from the capital of Chavland.



what quotation?


----------



## mathepac (23 Mar 2010)

It's in the box headed "Quote:" in your first post in this thread.


----------



## Yeager (23 Mar 2010)

I hope they are illegal as they look pathetic.

And Petrolhead on a car with no rear seat belts (from your previous post) they would look even worse!


----------



## Petrolhead84 (23 Mar 2010)

Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Yeager (23 Mar 2010)

Thats deep coming from someone who bought a car with no rear seat belts.


----------



## Petrolhead84 (23 Mar 2010)

Says the man who probably doesn't even own a car!!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (23 Mar 2010)

tut tut ... no bickering now.

Have a read of the nct manual ... it might shed some 'light' on your query (groan I know):

[broken link removed]


----------



## Yeager (23 Mar 2010)

Have a car alright, its even got seat belts in the back.


----------

